# Kindle for PC with accessibility plugin problem



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I downloaded and installed kindle for pc with accessibility plugin but i don't see any difference from the standard Kindle for PC program. No additional option for setting higher contrast, keyboard shortcuts for text to speech doesn't work.

How is suppose to use this accessibility plugin?

I downloaded the plugin from here: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kin_pcacc_surl&docId=1000632481

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to have an external reader to work with Kindle for PC:



> Because this software is an assistive technology, there are no restrictions on text-to-speech reading.* In order to use the text-to-speech feature, an external screen reader program must be installed and running on the Windows PC. Tested screen readers include: JAWS and NVDA.* An external screen reader is used to read aloud menus and navigation items, while book text is read by a built-in text-to-speech engine. Visit the Accessibility Shortcuts page for a full list of reading shortcuts.


I haven't tried any of the screen readers, but it appears to me you have to download and install one of them before using the K4PC plug in. Do you have one installed?

EDIT: Here are links to the two readers mentioned on the Amazon page:
www.freedomscientific.com/jaws-hq.asp
http://community.nvda-project.org/

Betsy


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I, mainly, wanted to see if i can get higher contrast with this plugin, because with dark background the text is not enough bright even if the brightness scale is set to maximum. If this plugin only convert text to speech i won't need it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It does say higher contrast...let me poke around and get back to you...  Do you see any difference with black text on a white background?

Betsy


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I prefer to use dark background, white background is hurting my eyes after long reading. Other readers like Mobipocket Reader, for example, had very good contrast on dark background. I was hoping with this plugin to achieve the same contrast effect for kindle for pc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I only ask because I'm trying to find out if the plug-in is working for you in any of the modes; it may not have been designed to increase the contrast of the white text on black background.

Betsy


----------

